# Here she is!



## LindsayH (Apr 4, 2018)

Well, here she is! My lovely 2003 Renault Master, bought from the even lovelier Sue and Malc who I think might frequent this forum occasionally. I hope so - hi!

I'm in love already and can't wait to get adventuring! My favourite Facebook group tell me it is ok to cuddle a van, so that's good :heart: Such a long time searching and planning, I can't believe I've finally found one perfect for me.


----------



## iampatman (Apr 4, 2018)

Congratulations. Enjoy your travels.

Pat


----------



## saxonrosie (Apr 4, 2018)

Looks great, I’m sure you will love her and have some really great trips. Wherever you go Enjoy.


----------



## Tezza33 (Apr 4, 2018)

That is a nice looking van, enjoy your travels


----------



## n brown (Apr 4, 2018)

how about some pics of the interior, nice and tidy mind !


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 4, 2018)

Looks fab happy days,oh forgot theres something stuck on nearside wing mirror,try warm water and soap.


----------



## oldish hippy (Apr 4, 2018)

look nice just add few pieces like solar as it doesnt look like it has one


----------



## Robmac (Apr 4, 2018)

Great looking van.

A few of us on here drive Renault Master conversions. Lovely vehicles to drive.


----------



## LindsayH (Apr 4, 2018)

n brown said:


> how about some pics of the interior, nice and tidy mind !



I need to take some quick before I fill it to the brim with stuff and mess it up! I will add some soon


----------



## LindsayH (Apr 4, 2018)

oldish hippy said:


> look nice just add few pieces like solar as it doesnt look like it has one



I need to post the spec at some point so I can get some input. It does have 2 solar panels but I can't find out how 'big' (strong?) they are. They are just about the only thing in/on the van that doesn't have an instruction manual!


----------



## LindsayH (Apr 4, 2018)

Robmac said:


> Great looking van.
> 
> A few of us on here drive Renault Master conversions. Lovely vehicles to drive.



I had an ancient one years back as a horsebox for a while and I loved it! In the back of my mind I was hoping my new van would end up being another. I bought this undriven so was really taking a punt, but can't believe how lush it is to drive. I haven't driven a van for a year but felt at home in this within 5 miles.


----------



## Welsh will (Apr 4, 2018)

Looks great and can tell your in love with it already!
Enjoy


----------



## izwozral (Apr 4, 2018)

Everyone should hug their MH at least once a day!


----------



## Robmac (Apr 4, 2018)

izwozral said:


> Everyone should hug their MH at least once a day!



Or kick someone else's Ral.

Eithers good.


----------



## izwozral (Apr 4, 2018)

Tomorrow is National Kick A Bessacarr Day, feck it, lets make it every day!


----------



## Tezza33 (Apr 4, 2018)

izwozral said:


> Tomorrow is National Kick A Bessacarr Day, feck it, lets make it every day!


I spend everyday trying to break a Hymer so I haven't got ime for anything else



It isn't a typo I meant Hymer:rolleyes2:


----------



## phillybarbour (Apr 5, 2018)

Van looks great, go enjoy together.


----------



## runnach (Apr 5, 2018)

Looks a very tidy van , I can tell one lady very excited !!! ......enjoy and have fun

Channa


----------



## mid4did (Apr 5, 2018)

Well done to you,from another Renault Master based  owner.


----------



## Penny13 (Apr 5, 2018)

Saw your post on Girly Van Life or something like that, enjoy  
I started out nearly five years ago and still love it


----------

